# Dakota Snow Blade



## smenchhofer (Dec 8, 2006)

Ayone use the Dakota Snow Blade? Does it really work? Worth the 90.00?


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

i havent used one yet but i just ordered 2 of them. If you call and talk to the guy he will come down on the price. I got 2 for $70 each. I talked to a bunch of people that had used them and they all loved them and said they really are as easy as they look to use.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!......but i think I paid less than 80/each to my door for 4 of them this year (Russo Equipment) . That is a little more than I paid the first time around, which was at the beginning of last season. On 4 inches or less they rock. I dont have the part #, or a picture, but I replaced the wheels on one with steel wheels w/ bearings from TSC last year. I will try and take a pic 2moro of it & post it. Other than one of them getting a cracked wheel last year, they held up great. Its not a do all shovel, but a must have tool for MY walk crew. 

I carry one in my truck all winter, hoping not to use it, but when I do I'm sure glad its there.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to mention....they cut my walk crew route time almost in half on 4 inch and under storms.payup


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Found a pic of a couple of my dakotas....not a close up of the wheels, but as you can see the one with red rims is the pimped out unit. Also looked up the part # for those 4139055 - 6 x 150 1/2 BD Rubber Wheel @ TSC ( tractor supply company).


----------



## I'llPLOWYou (Oct 31, 2009)

snocrete, I am interested in finding out why you replaced the wheels? I just purchased 2 units that have not arrived but if the wheels are gonna be a problem I will swap them before the first event. Is the the only weak point in this unit? Your help is appreciated!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I'llPLOWYou;865338 said:


> snocrete, I am interested in finding out why you replaced the wheels?
> 
> *as I stated above... they cracked on the one unit, so I bought 2 sets of wheels in case it happened to another one, so far it hasnt. *
> 
> ...


.......................


----------

